# We are giving away another DREAMBOAT package!



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

It's that time again WAHOO! All of you beautiful river riders have stacked up photos from your adventures this year so far and it is time to start filing through and picking your favorites to enter. We had a customer make a suggestion that we break it up a bit and give more prizes so here is what you can win this year; 

*1ST PLACE $10,000 Maravia / Cascade River Gear DREAMBOAT PACKAGE
2ND PLACE $2,000 Cascade Cash
3RD PLACE $1,000 Cascade Cash*

Here is the link for the full list of details, we are looking forward to seeing all of the great entries and wish you all the very best of luck! 

Capture the Rapture Contest | Cascade River Gear


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

*WEEK ONE WINNER!*

Here is the lucky winner of week one with their entry. I know that many of you on here also know Greg Senior so I am leaving the tribute we gave our friend on our FB post in the announcement, just in case you too are a part of his tribe! ~ Renee 

DRUM ROLL PLEASE​
Zach Collier with this beauty of an entry. We know this photo has a lot of meaning to many of you on this page, Greg Senior will always be a part of our river community. Perfect representation of his passion for the rivers and stupid boater tricks too! Now in Zach's words;

"The West Fork of the Hood is rarely run by catarafts due to the multiple portages as well as difficult put-ins and take-outs. This photo was from the second time I did it with Greg Senior. We were headed towards a big hole that can be avoided by going right but I knew Senior was going to try and surf it so I eddied out above the hole and pulled out my camera. He pulled into this wave and immediately flipped. Luckily there was room to flip it back over before the next big rapid."


----------

